
Native Libraries on Android Are Hard - brian-armstrong
https://medium.com/@brian.armstrong/native-libraries-on-android-are-hard-a1ce9d6024d5#.5f3txeyp5
======
pjmlp
The NDK was only introduced in Android 2.2 to please game developers.

Given the way C and C++ are handled by the Android team, versus how iOS and
UWP teams support them on their platforms, I think that if given the option
the NDK would never have been brought to life.

One can see this on the recently introduced Android Things, aka Brillo.

When Brillo was introduced at Embedded Linux, the plan was to have a set of
Brillo Frameworks in C++, instead it got rebranded as Android Things and
adopted Java as their main language, including for user space drivers. Now in
preview 2 of Android Things they are introducing NDK support again.

